# Recherche für ZDF-Sendung



## Madifi (28 November 2016)

Hallo Forumsmitglieder,

wir suchen im Rahmen der Vorbereitung eines Fernsehbeitrages Leute, die Opfer von Handyabzocke geworden sind.

Wer helfen möchte diese fiesen Machenschaften aufzudecken kann uns hier unterstützen


Vielen Dank!


----------



## AlanH (2 Januar 2017)

gilt das denn noch ?


----------



## Jason1 (14 Januar 2017)

würd ich auch gern wissen


----------



## klausp (14 Januar 2017)

Wenn Madifi sich nicht als Journalist ausgewiesen hat, wird er/sie wohl Gründe dafür haben.
Die Warnung gilt dann ganz bestimmt weiter.


----------



## BenTigger (15 Januar 2017)

Wenn ein User sich als Journalist ausweist, wird der Hinweis wieder gelöscht und der User bekommt den Status:
akkreditierter Journalist. Das ist hier bisher nicht geschehen.

Und um Fragen zuvorzukommen, einer userer Admins ist Journalist und weiß genau, wie sich Kollegen von ihm glaubhaft zu erkennen geben können


----------



## jupp11 (15 Januar 2017)

Großes Interesse scheint bei dem vorgeblichen Journalist nicht ( mehr ) vorzuliegen. Seit seinem  Posting am 28. November 2016 hat er sich ( zumindest angemeldet) nicht mehr im Forum blicken lassen...


----------



## klausp (15 Januar 2017)

Am 8.12.16 ward er zuletzt hier gesehen. Man sieht das, wenn man seinen Nicknamen anklickt. 
Zumindest hat er/sie nachgeschaut, ob es Reaktionen gab. Als Journalist ausgeben kann sich erst mal jeder.


----------



## Madifi (16 Januar 2017)

Die Anfrage ist noch aktuell. Ich habe auch Kontakt zu den Admins aufgenommen um die Akkreditierung als Journalist durchzuführen. Leider gab es bisher keine Rückmeldung. Wenn das geklärt ist, kann ich hier gerne weitere Infos posten.


----------



## Madifi (17 Januar 2017)

Die Akkreditierung als Journalist hat jetzt geklappt.
Wir habe die Internetseite http://handyabzocke.de/ nochmal überarbeitet und jetzt einen Ansprechpartner mit Kontaktdaten hinterlegt. Wer Frage hat oder sich unsicher ist kann persönlichen Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------

